# linguara.com



## pshleas (Aug 4, 2011)

Επικοινώνησε μαζί μου η πολωνική εταιρεία http://linguara.com/en, προωθώντας τη νέα τους υπηρεσία

Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2011)

Χμμμμ....


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2011)

Είναι στα χνάρια αυτής της αμερικανιάς;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8914-Translation-Cloud-LCC
Που αναπόφευκτα θα βρει σύντομα πολλούς μιμητές;


----------



## rogne (Aug 4, 2011)

Περισσότερο με διαδικτυακό μεταφραστικό γραφείο μοιάζουν αυτοί. Δείχνουν σαφώς πιο τυπικοί από τους ...άλλους, αν και αυτή η βασική ιδέα των 



> _Numerous translators worldwide competing on Linguara website to receive your order, make the prices very competitive too_


 τούς βάζει αυτομάτως στη δική μου μαύρη λίστα. Terms of use εδώ, παρεμπιπτόντως (αν έχει κανείς/καμία χρόνο να τους μελετήσει).


----------

